# Dog drags infant from crib



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,534230,00.html?test=latestnews

People are so stupid.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm sorry, how the **** did the dog get the baby outside????


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I second that people are stupid.

I was also wondering how the dog got the baby and got it outside without anyone noticing.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been following this story closely as it's local and there are a number of things about it that don't add up.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

See! A Dingo _could_ eat your baby!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

if this dog got into the crib and carried it outside I feel that is NOT A good thing and do not understand why you think people are stupid the dog should not be dragging a baby outside If this is really true

what does not add up is why he did it perhaps the parents were fighting he saw a gun or a fire.....


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOkay, I'm sorry, how the **** did the dog get the baby outside????


That's the first thing I thought, how does a dog drag a baby outside without the parents hearing the baby cry? 

Where's the baby monitor?

How did the dog get outside - that's a pretty big doggie door to get a dog and a baby outside. Since a tiny baby is 19" long, what did the dog do, turn it sideways, you'd think that would have made some noise...

I think there's more to the story and the parents are blaming the dog for doing it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppySee! A Dingo _could_ eat your baby!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: if this dog got into the crib and carried it outside I feel that is NOT A good thing and do not understand why you think people are stupid the dog should not be dragging a baby outside If this is really true


The question is how a dog that was housed outdoors was able to come in the house, go upstairs, remove an infant from a crib, and then carry the infant downstairs and leave him in the woods without anyone noticing or hearing anything. And having done all that, you would think that if the dog actually was being predatory or aggressive, the baby would be dead, not just suffering injuries from having been carried. 

I don't know about you guys - but my dogs have trouble with doorknobs and most babies being clutched in a dog's mouth are going to have a lot to say about it.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

A few years ago I read a story written by a GSD owner. I believe it transpired in TX. 

I think her home caught fire when she was in the barn or something and her dog tried to alert her to the fire. She didn't mind the dog and the dog went inside and grabbed the child(ren) to help them. 

Of course, I have no way of knowing if this is the truth, but I'll try to find the link to the story.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: aubieOkay, I'm sorry, how the **** did the dog get the baby outside????


Well, he must have opened the door with his opposable thumbs. 
No this does not add up. 

Hope the baby survives.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto can open my door that has lever handles - from inside and out. Still doesn't add up though - how did the parents not hear this?


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

This definitely doesn't make sense...poor parenting anyone??? If a dog could take their baby, it'd be REALLY easy for a kidnapper to. Why wasn't the moniter on? If the baby was being punctured, it would've been crying...were they not listening for a few day old baby to start crying? Where the heck were they during all this? They may have not introduced the dog to the baby, and that would be really confusing for a dog. UGHHGUGHGHG! I wonder when it will be euthanized...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaOtto can open my door that has lever handles - from inside and out. Still doesn't add up though - how did the parents not hear this?


Jerzey can open the bedroom door that has lever handles as well but doors leading outside, except maybe a back door, don't generally have lever handles. Not to mention, how did the dog do that with a baby in its mouth?! This story is just crazy, kind of like the girl who "fell asleep" after asking for just 3 star tattoos and ended up with 56.


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

We have lever handles on the door to hubbys ramp and Carly has been known to open them a time or two. But not with a baby in her mouth!

So the door would have to have been wide open for this story to be true, or maybe the dog went thru a screen door.

But the baby had to be screaming. Poor little soul.

Not everyone has baby monitors but I would think the parents would have heard something.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

The article didn't say whether the wounds were confirmed dog bites. I wonder if something else happened and they are blaming it on the dog. 

Oh..the dingo comment...


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

My guess is the baby was crying and the parents were letting it cry itself to sleep. The dog couldn't take it and went to the baby to take care of it (one way or the other). Every dog I have ever had would fly towards a crying baby to see if it was OK. Rommel has graduated from lever handles to regular door knobs now so while he would have to put the baby down he could open the door after doing so.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/51271232.html


Looks like the dogs going to be put down..

I don't get:

1. Kid is missing, went outside immediately to look around??

2. Still, how the heck did the dog get outside in a matter of "minutes" or at all??

3. That house is HUGE!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Injuries:

.."two collapsed lungs, broken ribs, a skull fracture and various cuts."


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Scary story

Weird story

We'll probably never know the whole truth.

Would hate to be those parents no matter what was the real deal.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to say, either the parents left the baby with the dog inside or out and didn't really find the dog loping around the yard with baby in mouth, the parents were gone, the parents hurt the baby, or the dog is a super-mutant with noise-blocking powers, a huge mouth, more cunning than most humans, and hated babies. 

Doesn't add up at all, I really do hope it was the dog, at least they won't killing him for nothing... and I REALLY hope the kid makes it and that family never owns another dog.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

what Id like to know is what is a "Native AM dog" never heard of that.
29 yrs ago we didnt have baby monitors, not that I know of. some had to be brought home with monitors because of health conditions but otherwise, you just got up alot at night and checked them. during the day, didnt think dog would go take him out of crib during nap and drag him outside doors WERE ALWAYS SHUT so unless they had doggie door I dont know how the dog did this.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveI have to say, either the parents left the baby with the dog inside or out and didn't really find the dog loping around the yard with baby in mouth, the parents were gone, the parents hurt the baby, or the dog is a super-mutant with noise-blocking powers, a huge mouth, more cunning than most humans, and hated babies.
> 
> Doesn't add up at all, I really do hope it was the dog, at least they won't killing him for nothing... and I REALLY hope the kid makes it and that family never owns another dog.


I'm thinking in addition the parents should not have another kid! I think this is less about the dog and more about the child who at absolute BEST was not being properly supervised. But it sounds like it might be a whole lot worse than that.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

That is beyond bizarre. Something is screwy.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

NAIDs are wolfdogs. They get pretty darn large and the only one I've met was awesome...

I hope that poor baby gets through this... That is terrible parenting... That child had no say in what happened..


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They showed the dog in the video, it was beautiful. This still doesn't make sense to me...they said the sherrif is still investigating.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Quote:He says they went into the room where AJ was supposed to be sleeping and found that he was gone.
> 
> Micheal Smith says he and his wife searched for ten minutes outside before finding Dakota, the family dog, had a hold of AJ.


Why did they go outside? Thats weird. When my older daughter was just born, I would bring her all over the house with me 'cuz I was a new young mom and afraid to leave her alone. Well, I took her in her carrier into the washroom with me and then I went into my bedroom, which was attached to the bathroom. I left her in the bathroom and was doing stuff in the bedroom. I got distracted and for a split second could not remember where I put her...I did not go looking outside. That's weird and suspicious.

Now onto the dog:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/nativeamericanindiandog.htm 


> Quote:They need a fenced in area where they can run and play at will and do not adapt well to a "closed crate" crate training method. If locked in a crate, they think they are being punished and don't understand what they did wrong and why they are being punished. A large yard is ideal. They prefer the outdoors, your bed or the couch, or wherever their owners happen to be.


Who supplies the information on that site? It does not sound very...well, professional.









The pictures here look like some kind of coyote x:
http://www.indiandogs.com/ 

In any case, I think that maybe the baby was crying, colicy maybe, and the parents freaked out or something. They needed to cover it up so maybe they tricked the dog into biting the baby. I dont know....the dog babynapping the baby, no one hearing it despite cuts, bruises and dog teeth marks, and the dog bringing it outside all sound fishy to me.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So...let's say this is all true. 

The paper today said this dog has a history of swiping things from the house (wallets, cups, etc) and hiding outside. This was not an aggressive act...it was not a case of a dog being jealous, biting, attacking........just simply doing what he always does...taking things out of the house. 

And he should be euthanized for this? Very sad story all around.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

of course I'm still having a problem wrapping my brain around the part where he would have free access to the house to come and go as he pleased with items.........including an infant...and that no one heard the infant? 

btw - am I starting to see conflicting stories? I swear one story said they were sleeping in the same room...and another said they were in another room preparing to go out.......


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What's that old saying, SOMETHING'S ROTTEN IN DEMARK (or in this case Kentucky)? It just doesn't seem to make sense. I hope the police don't rule out child abuse too soon in order to close the case.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote:btw - am I starting to see conflicting stories?


no. I saw one story the father said he looked out in the back yard and saw the dog with the baby, went out and it took 10 minutes to find the baby. Another one said he went in the baby's room and it was gone. 

Hello, 10 minutes to find a baby that's all beat up like that? I don't buy it. The baby would have been crying.

I've had 3 kids myself. First day in the house with a new born, I'm betting Daddy Dearest lost his mind, shook the baby and is now blaming the dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> Now onto the dog:
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/nativeamericanindiandog.htm
> ...


NAIDs and AID's are different breeds


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Updated story:

http://www.kentucky.com/latest_news/story/869058.html

_"In a press conference Tuesday at UK, Michael Smith called the ordeal a nightmare, and he said it might not have happened at all had he been able to fully prepare the house for the infant's arrival. "

"The father discovered that the baby was missing about 1 p.m. Monday. Smith said he was about to get a baby monitor, latches and other items that might have prevented the dog from getting past an inadvertently unlocked door. Dakota's sister, Nikita, can open doors on her own, he said."_

So now, the dogs worked together. One stole the baby, the other opened the door for it.









"They got Dakota and Nikita from a Michigan breeder. He described the dogs' grandparents "as 90 percent wolf."


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

How does this mathematical genius come up with a dog being 90% anything? I'm off to the beach and will think about how that could possibly work out...


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw Diane Sawyer interview the father on Good Morning American this a.m. She point blank asked him if he would ever be able to forgive himself and his reply was, "yes, when the child is all grown up and everything is ok." Not sure how to interpret his feelings, i.e. he will feel guilty for a very long time or he is in denial. He also said since the baby arrived 3 wks. early the house had not been made child proof yet and they were in the process of doing that when they left the baby alone in his crib. He further stated that his wife got a strange feeling, went to check on the baby and that's when they discovered he was missing. He said they called 911, searched the house and then went out to the yard which is almost an acre. He specifically said that the baby was covered w/blood and the dog was further away from the baby. In his own words he said he thinks the dog thought the baby was a toy and it belonged to him which is why the dog snatched it. Diane Sawyer seemed very perturbed.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like Mr.Smith needs to not breed children or own dogs. Idiot!


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

The baby was 3 weeks early and they were not ready?
When were they going to do it, 5 minutes before they left
for the hospital?


----------



## mmmontgomery (Jul 13, 2004)

I feel sorry for the dog and the baby. This doesn't sound like an aggressive dog, just a playful, naughty one. And the parents are full of excuses, but the bottom line is that the baby and the dog pay for their carelessness.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Seperate thought, but I think Wolf dogs can be inherantly dangerous. Nover know when they might react differently that expected or revert to nature.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Something NOT OK with whole story.As big fan of ID CSI and saying if it doesn't look right then???just suppose--new parents changing/bathing baby.They drop her/him fracturing skull.they scream baby is unconciuos.Dog comes in -cluelless as to fear/agitation of owners -grabs baby on floor and teeth puncture chest and abdomen.Parents totally freaked out (AND loving dog and newborn)swaddled child in blankets and put in yard call 011.Think I am nuts.How could dog give puncture wounds to baby chest THROUGH blanket-most prob would be crush not puncture.Did baby have tooth marks on head to account for fractured skull?something NOT right here,prayers for parents they are NOT blaming dog.As far as anti native am dog posters do your homework-not wolf or coyote but some GSD in breed


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a dog could do this damage. after reading your list of injuries
i don't think the dog did it.



> Originally Posted By: aubieInjuries:
> 
> .."two collapsed lungs, broken ribs, a skull fracture and various cuts."


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

this is what i don't get

One article says
The infant, Alexander James Smith, is just a few days old and had been put in his crib for a nap Monday afternoon. When his parents looked outside later, they saw their pet, a 4-year-old mixed breed called a Native American Indian dog, holding the baby in his mouth, said Jessamine County chief deputy sheriff Allen Peel


Then another says

Michael Smith told 27 NEWSFIRST they had just laid AJ down to sleep in his crib for a nap, and within minutes it got quiet in the house. He said they went into the room where AJ was supposed to be sleeping and found that he was gone. 

Micheal Smith said he and his wife searched for ten minutes outside before finding Dakota, the family dog, had a hold of AJ


something major screwy.....


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I say keep the dogs & the baby, but shoot the parents!!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> aubie said:
> ...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sashmomwhat Id like to know is what is a "Native AM dog" never heard of that.


I'll make a guess - Native American Dog is another way to say "Heinz 57 Variety" when ya don't know what the dog's mix is.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

if it was a female dog, I could ALMOST see it as believable. crying baby, mother instinct kicks in, she wants to take it to her den. and notice I said ALMOST. if my baby was being carried around by a dog, I think I would have heard the screaming? if the dog snuck into the house, how did it get out again? why the different stories of how they found the baby missing?

I don't know, jsut doesnt seem to add up to me either....


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

"_During a news conference Tuesday, Michael Smith said his son had a cracked skull and cracked ribs — and had one collapsed lung and one partially collapsed lung — but had stabilized and appeared to be improving. Alexander, known as "A.J." to his parents, also had a cut on his cheek and had a couple of wounds on the back of his head_"

I was telling DH about this story last night, he said that a dog could have caused these injuries, but IHHO there would have had to been multiple puncture wounds in order to cause the cracked ribs.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:if it was a female dog, I could ALMOST see it as believable.


I think it actually is a female dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

the male dog is the one they say took the baby. they also have a female who "knows how to open doors" according to the one article.

I still don't see how they wouldn't hear the baby screaming in a dog grabbed him from his crib


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

According to the shelter that has her, the dog that was impounded is a female as well. I think it's just one of those things where the media used the wrong pronoun.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

quite likely. but the one quote from the father said that the male dog had him and that possibly the female opened the door? 

who knows?? you can't trust the media to bother with details, that is for sure!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, it's quite worrisome when you realize how many details the media gets wrong - makes you wonder all the things that are wrong but slide by us because we just don't know the difference. 

But I did get confirmation - the dog that took the baby and is now at the shelter is a girl. So the family had two sisters not a male and a female. I'm guessing the father just got misquoted.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I think they also have a male lab...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From Jessamine County S.A.V.E. Center website 

http://jessaminecountysavecenter.com/default.aspx


--begin repost-- 

The SAVE Center appreciates the concern expressed for Dakota, the wolf-hybrid that we are currently caring for at our facility. However, at this time, we are only a holding facility and do not have the authority to release her to any individual or organization.. It is our hope that she will be re-homed when the investigation is completed. Please allow us to do our jobs and provide care for ALL of the animals at the SAVE Center. 

--end repost--


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I just heard this story, very odd.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

OT but check out this beauty at the save center

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13673835


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

If that's the dog I'm thinking of (blind?) I've met her and she's a DOLL!







And also looked to me to be a black GSD (I know that's not what she's listed as). When I was at the shelter there were little girls tossing her treats and she couldn't have been more gentle and sweet. 

I had no idea she was still at the shelter. I hate that for her, losing her home because of a mammary tumor!







SO many of those are benign or only localized.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Just wanted to add - this is a very rescue friendly shelter that I work with a lot (the director is a member of BDFS) so if anyone's interested in Bernadette let me know and I'll try to help.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

People on my Sibe list want to know how they can help Dakota too. Pupresq, if you have any info, it would be appreciated.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just don't get this. I am a trauma/surgical ICU nurse and I have seen people come in after being attacked by dogs. One article states the dog carried the baby by the back of the neck. Another said it was carried by the chest. That still doesn't explain the skull fractures and collapsed lungs. The baby had cuts on his head, but not the chest?
Another thing is, HOW did the dog get the baby out of the crib? He may have been big enough to stand on his hind legs and look over the top of the crib, but how did he reach in and get the baby out? The whole story reeks.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

*  <u>IF </u>  * I believed that this dog got through closed doors, got the baby out of its crib and carried all the way outside I can believe a skull fracture. It is entirely possible that IF the dog was carrying the child it hit its head on almost anything from walls, corners, furniture, door jams. 

But that's IF the dog managed to do all that. As has been said, this story reeks and there are too many different versions. If this was the truth the parents would only have one version, not several revised ones with as many major differences as this one. As sad as it is, I lean more towards the parents covering something up and blaming it on the dog. I also believe they've watched "Bolt" and "Lassie" reruns too many times and are creating a story with too many anthropomorphized actions on the part of the dog(s).


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

then there is the vet backing them up. saying how important it is to get your dogs ready for the baby to come home.

that is what I don't get. the baby was only 3 weeks early, which really isn't early at all. and now the baby was home, but they still hadnt gotten around to doing any of the baby prep? and they had been working hard to get the dogs used to the baby, but still hadn't done any baby prep. It's not like a baby monitor is an involved process. you open the box, plug it in. total time, less than 2 minutes. 3 if the box is taped?

yeah, I could see not having all the latches and baby gates installed. 

just too much of something fishy going on.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It is very fishy. Both of my kids came early, but everything was still ready. Any dog is going to be naturally curious of what that new screaming thing is, but getting the baby out of a crib? I just can't go with that.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet the parents did hear the baby crying as the dog dragged it out, but babies cry a lot and they might have just ignored it. 

I don't see anything fishy about these wounds. I mean, the dog did DRAG and probably dropped the baby a tonne of times. I can't imagine it got the baby out of the crib gently. 

I'm a procrastinator and if I was expecting a baby, I probably wouldn't have baby gates up three weeks prior to the baby coming. Baby gates are annoying, and probably way more annoying for a pregnant lady. Maybe they thought if they socialized the dogs well enough they wouldn't need them.

The only thing I think is weird about this is that none of the stories are consistent. Newspapers are terrible for that though, I know in our newspaper if I ever bother to keep up with updates on a story it feels like it's a different story every time.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

shoot, I didnt put up baby gates until my kids were mobile. seems kind of stupid. Im talking about they said that there hadn't been time to put in a baby monitor? that takes what, 2 minutes??

and a baby crying is VERY different than a baby screaming in terror or pain. Im pretty sure being picked up by a dog is painful. and if they do own several dogs and one of those dogs is running around with a screaming baby, I would think that the others would be raising a ruckus over all the excitement?

these were outside dogs, she supposedly snuck into the house just to snatch the baby?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Dainerra, That's what I am talking about, with the monitors. And you are right, screaming is definately noticable and different from crying. I am guilty too with the baby gates, but the monitors? Those were in the room when both of my kids came home. Things just don't add up. At all.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

This story sounds fishy to me.

I suppose the father's explaination is plausible---but it does not seem very likely to me.

The dog looked to be about the size of Dixie or Riga---and I know that they can kill a rabbit with one shake. No one would have time to open their mouth to say NO if the dog were being aggressive and wanted to kill the baby. If not that, then why was the dog carrying the baby around----out to the woods away from the home? A three day old infant would weigh about 6-8 lbs. most likely----and the dog would be able to run further in ten minutes than the father could in an hour----even carrying the baby. 

It all just doesn't seem to add up to me. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I read through the threads and the news article.

It has never said that the dog will be euthanized. It has always said the dog was impounded and quarantined, the owner said the dog won't be returning to his home, and the organization that has her hopes she will be able to be put up for adoption. 

I'm with everyone else. This story doesn't make a whole lot of sense, and the media using words like "attack" and "dog attack" isn't helping matters either. 

From every single description of events I have read, it sounds like the dog thought the child was a toy or maybe a puppy. I don't know how reports can differ from "carried by the neck" to "carried by the chest." Those are different, and tooth marks would indicate how the child was carried.

If the dog wanted to "attack" the child or cause serious damage other than picking it up and taking it outside, one would think the child would be in mangled shape, would they not? How many babies/young children have we seen that are victims of actual dog attacks?

Poor dog. Stupid owners/parents. If the dog had a habit of coming in the house and hoarding stuff, then I wouldn't take any chances. Place baby monitor by baby. Turn monitors on. Close bedroom door, OR.....if the dog has a dog door, lock dog door, or close door. Not that hard to keep babies/children away from dogs. Too many times have I read baby/small child "attacks" that could easily have been prevented.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone hear of any updates on this story? I am still waiting for the parents to be charged.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been watching it on the news every night. The only update last night was that the child's condition was upgraded. 

The shelter that has Dakota is still in a holding pattern during her quarantine. They are hoping to be able to place her in one of the sanctuaries that has offered to help.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been reading this too, wondering about updates. I agree it sounds fishy... Three weeks early is not that early, both my kids were born at 2 weeks early and I had everything I needed for them before they got home. Granted I didn't have dogs at the time, and I didn't worry about baby gates until they were mobile, but I DID have a monitor, heck I had that at 6 months when I had my baby shower!
For one, everything I needed I had well before their births, for two, when they were days old, they barely left my side, and were not put in the bed to cry themselves to sleep. At only days old, I would come running the second they wimpered! How did they sleep at night without a monitor? how did they hear the baby? I don't think things are the way the parents are telling it to be.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

While I don't have skin kids, I did help my BFF when her son was born...he pretty much stayed in the main room of the house in his pack n play/crib and someone was always there...there was no way a newborn infant was being left alone, either by his parents, the grandparents or me, someone was always in the room.

That's why I find it odd they left the child upstairs crying (unattended) at three days old.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, and I can tell you, had either of my children come before I was ready for them(and I did have a close call with my oldest at 6 months along) their dad would have been at walmart with a list before they ever made it in the front door, I'm calling BS on that excuse. 

How sad the dog has to pay the price for the parents, and it looks like that is exactly what is happening...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

The baby is paying a pretty high price as well.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

That's a good point and very true.... sad all the way around.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

update says they want her back...

http://jessaminecountysavecenter.com/default.aspx


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

SO frustrating!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

(I see update has been changed today...yesterday it said they were ready to start looking for a home for her and/or a rescue or sanctuary...but now the family wanted her back...so seems like there will be some things to sort out...they weren't happy about that prospect)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Newborn-Dragging Dog Finds New Home


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://jessaminecountysavecenter.com/default.aspx


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I hope Dakota enjous her new life, which hopefully will be better than her old home. 

It sounds as if the baby recovered too, hope these people don't have another dog any time soon.


----------



## 876lol678 (Sep 8, 2009)

ROFL!!!
I thought the exact same thing!


----------

